
Porsche, Boeing Team Up on Planes in Future Urban Mobility Race - tempestn
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-10-10/porsche-boeing-team-up-on-planes-in-future-urban-mobility-race
======
tempestn
> Commercial flying taxis could take off within the next five years, Boeing
> Chief Executive Officer Dennis Muilenburg said last week. Daunting hurdles
> remain before drones can be widely deployed, including an air traffic
> management system capable of staying on top of a chaotic city environment.

The second sentence of that paragraph does not, to me, appear to match a
5-year time-frame.

